# للبيع عقار كامل 300م مميز بشارع رئيسى بالعبور



## محمدعراقي (25 نوفمبر 2011)

كود الاعلان : 124111
للبيع عقار كامل مميز بشارع بالعبور بالحى الاول بمساحه 300 متر مكون من ....( بدروم واول وثانى وثالث و الرابع بالروف )
	الشقه على دور كامل ... ( على المحاره ) 
	مساحه الشقه 150 متر ( 3 غرف نوم و 2ريسبشين وحمام ومطبخ) . 
	بـسعـرمـغـرى جــــداً
للاتصال:
شركة طيبـة المصرية للمقاولات والاستثمار العقاري
هاتــف / 24011385 – 24026680
للاتصــال من داخل مصـر / 01279365441
مــن خـــارج مصـر / 201119065989+
رقم فاكس الشــركة / 22620791
بريد الكتروني: [email protected]


----------

